# Unfair financial outcome



## Charlotte G (9 mo ago)

Hello,

I'm a writer at Which?, and I'm currently researching divorce and financial settlements for an article in Which? magazine.

I'm interested in hearing from women who feel they lost out after the divorce - for example, because pensions weren't shared.

Your experience could really help my research. Anything you tell me will of course be confidential.

If you'd be happy to chat, please drop me a message.

Many thanks,
Charlotte


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

You will have more than enough material for a good story here.welcome.


----------



## seadoug105 (Jan 12, 2018)

Charlotte G said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a writer at Which?, and I'm currently researching divorce and financial settlements for an article in Which? magazine.
> 
> ...


It is so refreshing to see you freely admit the bias you are brining to your article.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

seadoug105 said:


> It is so refreshing to see you freely admit the bias you are brining to your article.


Apparently the article will overlook the courts longstanding history of being female friendly


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Charlotte G said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a writer at Which?, and I'm currently researching divorce and financial settlements for an article in Which? magazine.
> 
> ...


This board is mainly American, so probably not very suited. Also, it's full of men who think their were harshly treated by the courts....


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Charlotte G said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a writer at Which?, and I'm currently researching divorce and financial settlements for an article in Which? magazine.
> 
> ...


And as a Moderator on this site, I'm interested in people *not* spamming our members for commercial gain.


----------

